# temporary places to stay



## toddsqui (Feb 13, 2014)

I will be in Mexico City for the month of March, and am looking for relatively inexpensive hostels to stay in, preferably in a community with some expats. I would also be interested in staying with a family, if this is at all an option.

I've tried couch surfing, hostels, and hostelworld, but haven't had much luck here.

Any information relevant to finding places would be much appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


Sincerely,


Todd :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

toddsqui said:


> I will be in Mexico City for the month of March, and am looking for relatively inexpensive hostels to stay in, preferably in a community with some expats. I would also be interested in staying with a family, if this is at all an option.
> 
> I've tried couch surfing, hostels, and hostelworld, but haven't had much luck here.
> 
> ...


I'm going to move your post to the main Mexico Forum. The Chatarrería is just for posts that don't deal directly with living in Mexico.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

My suggestion is that you search in _Segundamano_ (available online) and in the classified advertising section of _El Universal_ newspaper for _cuartos amueblados_ (furnished rooms). Many such accommodaltions are offered, some with shared entry into the house, some with independent entrances but part of a large home. At timed kitchen privileges are offered, other times maybe a microwave is provided or you can buy one for your quarters. Some families like to mingle with their renters, others want total separation. You might also check _craigslist _Mexico City for short-term shared apartment arrangements. Arranging something ahead of arrival is almost impossible to accomplish. Landlords want to see you standing in front of them before sealing a deal. Best of luck.


----------



## toddsqui (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks Longford and Isla Verde! Appreciate the help!

-T


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

toddsqui said:


> Thanks Longford and Isla Verde! Appreciate the help!
> 
> -T


You're welcome. Here's another useful website:

http://compartir-casa-depa.vivanuncios.com.mx/rentar-habitacion+cuauhtemoc-df


----------



## toddsqui (Feb 13, 2014)

*RE:*

Thanks so much again. It won't be easy, with the language barrier, but then again, if I made it this far...

In any case, wish me luck.


-T


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

toddsqui said:


> Thanks so much again. It won't be easy, with the language barrier, but then again, if I made it this far...
> 
> In any case, wish me luck.
> 
> ...


We all wish you lots of luck! When you get to Mexico City, let us know how things are going for you.


----------



## Chelloveck (Sep 21, 2013)

In addition to the resources suggested by Longford and Isla Verde, you might try airbnb.com and hostelbookers.com.

There is a hostel in my neighborhood here called Hostal Cuija Coyoacan. I've never stayed there, but have heard generally positive things about it, and they offer both private rooms and dormitory-style accommodations.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Chelloveck said:


> In addition to the resources suggested by Longford and Isla Verde, you might try airbnb.com and hostelbookers.com.
> 
> There is a hostel in my neighborhood here called Hostal Cuija Coyoacan. I've never stayed there, but have heard generally positive things about it, and they offer both private rooms and dormitory-style accommodations.


I stayed there in 2009. It was very comfortable. The only problem I had was that I booked a reservation on-line and paid a 10% deposit. When I checked in, I forgot to remind them about my deposit and they didn't notice or mention it. So I paid 10% extra. Since it was only a few dollars, it wasn't a big deal.


----------

